
Boeing 747s still get critical updates via floppy disks - harshamv22
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363122/boeing-747s-floppy-disc-updates-critical-software
======
ColinWright
Discussion from a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109565)

